# 46? Schwinn continental



## Jim sciano (Jun 4, 2020)

Super excited that I just scored what I thought/think is a first year schwinn continental. Would love some opinions about that. Either way, this bike should clean up like new. I’m thinking 46 because of the A serial number and the “pencil kickstand”. I was hoping for a sturmey archer hub that wasn’t dated, as they say those are 46’s. But when I wiped away the grease, it says 9 of 47. I’m still thinking that this is a 46 serial that didn’t get put together until 47. Either way I am not disappointed. It even came with the original warranty with the original owners notes on it. He was a very detailed person except for writing down the date. Any thoughts are appreciated.  I was never into lightweights until recently and this one has me hooked.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 4, 2020)

Very cool.  Congrats.


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 4, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Very cool.  Congrats.



Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2020)

That's a beauty! I agree with you 100%, a late 1947 build. Schwinn pre-stamped the serial numbers on the crank shells prior to being used to build a frame so that BB shell must have been sitting in a parts box for a while.  The tapered stand has shown up on some others with 1947 & 1948 serial numbers so it's not just a 46 thing. Have fun getting it cleaned up!


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's a beauty! I agree with you 100%, a late 1947 build. Schwinn pre-stamped the serial numbers on the crank shells prior to being used to build a frame so that BB shell must have been sitting in a parts box for a while.  The tapered stand has shown up on some others with 1947 & 1948 serial numbers so it's not just a 46 thing. Have fun getting it cleaned up!



Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Can’t wait for it to shine and roll like new


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2020)

Excellent bike, love these early Contis.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2020)

Cool bike for sure!
Congrats!
Yeah, the tapered stand seemed to be used on all of these Continentals.
My 55 Clubman has a tapered stand.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful bike! Is that the original mount for the Lucifer head light? I've heard these lights were pretty popular in their day, but you don't see them  too often now.


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 5, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Beautiful bike! Is that the original mount for the Lucifer head light? I've heard these lights were pretty popular in their day, but you don't see them  too often now.



I’m not sure about the mount. According to the receipt, the bicycle came with the generator set. The twisted mount almost doesn’t look correct but who knows. They had some interesting aftermarket accessories it seems from back then.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim sciano said:


> I’m not sure about the mount. According to the receipt, the bicycle came with the generator set. The twisted mount almost doesn’t look correct but who knows. They had some interesting aftermarket accessories it seems from back then.



That twisted part looks like ti might be home-made. Maybe he was having trouble getting the light to clear the handlebar.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 5, 2020)

That is a beauty!  Receipt reads chrome fenders and rims but they are all stainless steel.  It should clean up very nicely and be a fun ride!  Enjoy!

LUCIFER BABY!  Great merchandising!


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim sciano said:


> I’m not sure about the mount. According to the receipt, the bicycle came with the generator set. The twisted mount almost doesn’t look correct but who knows. They had some interesting aftermarket accessories it seems from back then.



One I sold on ebay with a twisted bracket. I thought it was a real nice light but did not get much interest on ebay.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 5, 2020)

Correct on the tapered stand - the lightweights kept on using them through 1948 at least. The blue is an excellent color and your bike looks relatively intact. It will make a good project. The Lucifer electrical sets are of decent quality, though they're pretty anemic, heavy, and inefficient by today's standards. But they make excellent, period accessories for the bikes. I prefer the English Miller or the French Soubitez/Ideal for bottle generator systems, but the Lucifer also is a nice accessory. 

The card and the accessories evidence that this was a serious bike for the original owner. He obviously took care of the bike and knew a little bit about what he had. Hence you have a decent project to work with today. That's nice to see.


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 5, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is a beauty!  Receipt reads chrome fenders and rims but they are all stainless steel.  It should clean up very nicely and be a fun ride!  Enjoy!
> 
> LUCIFER BABY!  Great merchandising!



Well, the notes I believe were written by the owner and when it was new, he probably assumed chrome. I prefer the stainless because of that much less rust to deal with.


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 5, 2020)

schwinnderella said:


> One I sold on ebay with a twisted bracket. I thought it was a real nice light but did not get much interest on ebay.View attachment 1205789
> 
> View attachment 1205790



Well I guess that seals the deal on the mount question. Thanks for the heads up. At least I didn’t try to take the twist out of the bracket before I saw this. Thanks


----------



## 1motime (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim sciano said:


> Well, the notes I believe were written by the owner and when it was new, he probably assumed chrome. I prefer the stainless because of that much less rust to deal with.



They should polish up like a mirror.  I have the same fenders.  Just be mindful they are VERY fragile!  Much more that chrome plated steel


----------



## Oilit (Jun 6, 2020)

Jim sciano said:


> Well, the notes I believe were written by the owner and when it was new, he probably assumed chrome. I prefer the stainless because of that much less rust to deal with.



And stainless rims too! Rust? What's rust?
I watched this thread for future reference, because they just don't come much better than this.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 10, 2020)

Great bike, and it will clean up beautifully like my '46 did!


----------



## Miq (Jun 10, 2020)

The decals and paint look great Jim!  This is going to be a sweet lightweight when you get it rolling.  Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 11, 2020)

Miq said:


> The decals and paint look great Jim!  This is going to be a sweet lightweight when you get it rolling.  Looking forward to seeing it.



Yeah, I can’t wait till it’s ready to roll


----------



## fatbike (Jun 11, 2020)

neat bike, I know someone with similar one, same color and paint scheme. And I have a spare chain guard just like yours in the same paint color and chrome just waiting for the right bike for it. 







Jim sciano said:


> Super excited that I just scored what I thought/think is a first year schwinn continental. Would love some opinions about that. Either way, this bike should clean up like new. I’m thinking 46 because of the A serial number and the “pencil kickstand”. I was hoping for a sturmey archer hub that wasn’t dated, as they say those are 46’s. But when I wiped away the grease, it says 9 of 47. I’m still thinking that this is a 46 serial that didn’t get put together until 47. Either way I am not disappointed. It even came with the original warranty with the original owners notes on it. He was a very detailed person except for writing down the date. Any thoughts are appreciated.  I was never into lightweights until recently and this one has me hooked. View attachment 1205542
> 
> View attachment 1205552
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim sciano (Jun 11, 2020)

fatbike said:


> neat bike, I know someone with similar one, same color and paint scheme. And I have a spare chain guard just like yours in the same paint color and chrome just waiting for something to come along for it.



Cool. How much do you want for it? Thanks


----------



## fatbike (Jun 12, 2020)

Jim sciano said:


> Cool. How much do you want for it? Thanks



 I'm not sure, it may land on a Paramount bike I have.


----------

